# What All Drains Into The Black Water Tank?



## Toolmaan (Jan 11, 2007)

I know obviousily the toilet drains into the black water tank. What about the shower, and bathroom sink? Does everything in the bathroom go into the black water tank? Thanks


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

In the 21RS, only the toilet drains into the black tank. Everything else goes into the grey.

Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

camping479 said:


> In the 21RS, only the toilet drains into the black tank. Everything else goes into the grey.
> 
> Mike


in my 27rsds......the bathroom sink and the toilet drain to black tank.....


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Toolmaan said:


> I know obviousily the toilet drains into the black water tank.


Sewer salmon ... brown trout


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

In the 31RQS, there are two gray tanks; one for the kitchen (galley), one for the bathroom sink and shower. Only the toilet empties into the black tank.

Mark


----------



## Toolmaan (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the information, this forum is great!
Does anyone with a 21RS find that as a problem because it only has a 28 gallon grey tank.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I have not had a problem with it, on a week trip I may dump once and then dump whats left when we leave. The gray tanks fill up much faster. We use the campground bathrooms as much as possible (depending on how they look).


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

We have the 26RKS, 1 Blk tank toilet only, 2 greys 1 for the kitchen sink & 1 for the bathroom sink & shower.

Tami


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

A 28 gallon gray tank would be a real challenge for us (2 adults, 3 kids), although we are getting better at conserving our 40 gallon capacity each trip. The trick seems to be getting everyone used to washing hands & dishes in the outside sink, and limiting the showers. With a 28 gallon tank, I might be looking to either add 1) a transer pump (Like this), or one of those rolling tanks .

Good luck!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

In the 21RS and 23RS -- the toilet water is the only thing that drops into the Black tank -- EVERYTHING else goes into the Grey...


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Toolmaan said:


> A 28 gallon gray tank would be a real challenge for us (2 adults, 3 kids), although we are getting better at conserving our 40 gallon capacity each trip. The trick seems to be getting everyone used to washing hands & dishes in the outside sink, and limiting the showers. With a 28 gallon tank, I might be looking to either add 1) a transer pump (Like this), or one of those rolling tanks .
> 
> Good luck!


How do you winterize the pump and plumbing?


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Toolmaan said:


> Thanks to everyone for the information, this forum is great!
> Does anyone with a 21RS find that as a problem because it only has a 28 gallon grey tank.


With our 40 gallon tank ( 21RS 2006 and greater ) and 2 of us taking showers on 3 day weekend I don't remember being close to 2/3 which is around 26.4. Of course the gauges are not that accurate. I think we were close to 2/3 on a 4 day trip taking showers.

Might be why they upped the tanks to 40


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

OUr 28krs has two grey and 1 black. Fresh water is 50 gal. Are the grey and black all 40 gal ??
david


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Swany said:


> On my 27RSDS it's the toilet and the bathroom sink. Just the toilet probably wouldn't provide enough water for the tank to dump properly. When we are getting ready to pull out of a camp site I run the bathroom sink until the black tank gets pretty full so it will dump better when I open the valve.


We do the same with our 27 RSDS. I love the fact the bathroom sink drains into the black makes clean out much easier and balance out the tanks some on long trips.

Scott


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

mswalt said:


> In the 31RQS, there are two gray tanks; one for the kitchen (galley), one for the bathroom sink and shower. Only the toilet empties into the black tank.
> 
> Mark


Are you sure? I thought the sink in the bathroom went in to the black


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Only the toilet drains into my 28RSDS black tank. I have the smaller tanks (28) and I use a tote tank to empty when needed. With the four of us I've never had a problem, even on long weekends, with filling them up. I usually just take the tote tank on extended trips. We do two, two-week trips in the summer (one of them dry) and I just have to empty the gray and black tanks about three or four times during the two weeks. I have to fill the fresh tank about the same number of times.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Toolmaan said:


> Thanks to everyone for the information, this forum is great!
> Does anyone with a 21RS find that as a problem because it only has a 28 gallon grey tank.


Our 23RS has a 28 gallon gray tank. When there are 4 of us camping, we can't go a day without dumping it.
We have a "tote" for emptying the tank, and hauling to the dump station.

And also a "sneak hose"...
Shhhh. Don't tell.









Bob


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Swany said:


> How do you winterize the pump and plumbing?


Here is the PDF file from Keystone on the plumbing system, with instructions on winterizing. Remember to switch the valve to bypass the hot water heater and pull the plug on it.

They recommend pouring the anti-freeze into the fresh tank, which I do not do. Installing the kit at the pump eliminates the need to do that. I usually use about 2-3 gallons of the pink stuff to winterize.

Keystone Manual Link


----------

